# flax seed / linseed toxic for birds?



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi everybody,

Some information resources say that flax / linseeds are toxic for birds and should never be given to the garden birds.

I am wondering if it is the case also for pigeons (who are bigger birds than tits and sparrows), as searching the forum, I read that some of you give some flax seeds to their pigeons (or hens), especially during the moulting period. But that too much can cause diarrhea.
Can I give flax seed to feral pigeons? Which quantities are allowed?
Is it good for the birds in small quantities or should I avoid it completely?


----------



## SilverFeral (Dec 15, 2015)

I have a pigeon food mix with flax seeds. In a hand full of seed mix there is around 10 flax seeds. I noticed my pigeons eats them sometimes, and they don't cause any issues from what I've seen. Sparrows also eat them without any issues. To mu knowledge flax seeds are completely safe. Maybe they are a bit on the fatty side, but I never noticed they cause any problems. They are also packed with vitamins and good fatty acids, so they are a good addition to birds especially in winter.


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you very much for sharing your experience!
I don't want to harm the pigeons, of course. I noticed that flax seeds are not their favorite ones but they eat them and look fine...

Some quite serious ornithology websites say flax is poisonous (but they don't explain why and do not mention the study), and some other resources advise to give flax to the birds in the moulting period (websites about chicken breeding)...

Possibly raw flax seeds contain some cyanogenic glycoside, neutralized if cooked?_ (source: wikipedia, flax, Linum usitatissimum, french version)._

I've also read that we should be careful with peanuts given to garden birds. If they get moldy (for example if they get wet, and the weather is warm), peanuts can become very dangerous and it has been reported that this was the cause of the death of several blackbirds in some places.

Anyway, I am glad he pigeons are fine, even after having eaten flax!


----------



## SilverFeral (Dec 15, 2015)

Pigeonne said:


> Thank you very much for sharing your experience!
> I don't want to harm the pigeons, of course. I noticed that flax seeds are not their favorite ones but they eat them and look fine...
> 
> Some quite serious ornithology websites say flax is poisonous (but they don't explain why and do not mention the study), and some other resources advise to give flax to the birds in the moulting period (websites about chicken breeding)...
> ...


I avoid peanuts all together. Long ago I was reading that they can actually contain a mold that is harmful to birds if ingested, and it isn't even visible from outside. It stated that only peanuts produced especially for birds are OK. I can't find them where I live like that so I avoid them. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

Ok, this is good to know... But I give peanuts (unsalted, this is important, I suppose they are slightly roasted) to "my" feral pigeons since more than 2 years now... They eat some everyday and really love them. Only in rare occasions the pigeons would prefer other grains like lentils...
I know they are too fat (the peanuts, not the pigeons!), so it is not balanced food, but as it is forbidden here to feed the birds, feeding with peanuts is done much faster than with the small seeds... I am doing my best... Anyway the feral pigeons will not find lots of natural and healthy food in the city... Unsalted peanuts are better than spoiled pizza and leftover bread, and better than nothing to eat at all, I suppose.
So far they look really fine!


----------



## SilverFeral (Dec 15, 2015)

Pigeonne said:


> Ok, this is good to know... But I give peanuts (unsalted, this is important, I suppose they are slightly roasted) to "my" feral pigeons since more than 2 years now... They eat some everyday and really love them. Only in rare occasions the pigeons would prefer other grains like lentils...
> I know they are too fat (the peanuts, not the pigeons!), so it is not balanced food, but as it is forbidden here to feed the birds, feeding with peanuts is done much faster than with the small seeds... I am doing my best... Anyway the feral pigeons will not find lots of natural and healthy food in the city... Unsalted peanuts are better than spoiled pizza and leftover bread, and better than nothing to eat at all, I suppose.
> So far they look really fine!


I feed ferals on roof of an apartment building I live in  I get up early, they are waiting for me, and they eat everything and no one suspects


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

I wish I could do so. I can only give some food at my window to a very few birds. As long as the pigeons didn't coo, fight, flutter and poop on my neighbours window edge, it remained relatively unnoticed. My problem is some other hungry pigeons try to join my first ones. Feeding is not a happy and peacefull moment anymore for me, I am becoming very worried and nervous something could happen while I am away... And it is difficult to chase the new birds away, of course I have to, because it puts the old ones in danger. So I never look at them to closely, so as not to see their thinness and all the emotions in their eyes. Pigeon's eyes are so expressive.. but it is another subject, I will maybe publish a new post about that...


----------



## SilverFeral (Dec 15, 2015)

Pigeonne said:


> I wish I could do so. I can only give some food at my window to a very few birds. As long as the pigeons didn't coo, fight, flutter and poop on my neighbours window edge, it remained relatively unnoticed. My problem is some other hungry pigeons try to join my first ones. Feeding is not a happy and peacefull moment anymore for me, I am becoming very worried and nervous something could happen while I am away... And it is difficult to chase the new birds away, of course I have to, because it puts the old ones in danger. So I never look at them to closely, so as not to see their thinness and all the emotions in their eyes. Pigeon's eyes are so expressive.. but it is another subject, I will maybe publish a new post about that...


Sad to hear that. They always compete for food and stronger birds can push out weaker ones. If the food is limited some will stay hungry. I started feeding about 10, now I have over 50. And I expect much more once the babies are grown enough. This is why I started using the roof. Could not accommodate everyone on my balcony.


----------

